# Hello from east texas



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome and please post some photos of your skiff build when you get a chance


----------



## nowakezone (Jan 28, 2016)

I should have mentioned I'm starting with a 16x48 jon boat. I love the fiberglass poling skiffs and some of the home built boats on this sight are works of art

I plan on using a trolling motor and riding the bow to look for fish. At the moment an aluminum welder is adding a dry box, trim tabs, and a trolling motor braket

I'm open to suggestions


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

i joined because I'm building my own low budget shallow skiff to do some sight fishing!!
cant wait too see it


----------

